# Turbos in Motorsport 101 from Octane Magazine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to automotive history and perspective, we can think of no better source than Brit-born _Octane_ Magazine. From the same company that supplies EVO, Octane is essentially a similar formula to the typical British classic car mag but with a decidedly more stylish spin. That folks like Nick Mason (Audi Ambassador), Jay Leno and Stirling Moss are all columnists speaks to the caliber. As such, we pick up Octane whenever we have the chance and constantly check its website for reprints of great features... features like this week's *History of Turbos in Motorsport*. 

Of course turbos have been instrumental in Audi's modern motoring successes, from turbocharged quattro rally cars to 2010's Le Mans winning R15 TDI. So if you're looking for some great background on the turbo in competition then look no further than the link below. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

